# What makes a Duck dive under water and Clamp on to something to die??



## zr800o1le

Had it happen Twice in One day, Both Greenheads shot at less than 25 yds, Walking out to pick them up, & under they went, Open water, Watched a they didn't come back up anywhere. Just Commited underwater Suicide.
Kicked around the Area and nothing came up. :sad:


----------



## Mike L

I've lost a few like that ? My dad used to hunt off of 61 in a woods with a large pothole, they would loose a lot of them during the daily hunt. When they went back the next morning they would have sucks floating on the surface. I thought they would stay down but according to him they came back up to the surface.
I 'm thinking they commit suicide to prevent from being captured. Maybe they think they are hiding ? And the ones I"ve lost have all been greeners. But I now have a 53 lb 4 legged black monster that will hopefully take care of that situation next year..........


----------



## hankrt

I thought I was the only one that had that happen. Lost several divers this year like that, really strange. I also lost a greenhead several years back in a flooded cornfeild. The water was only knee deep and the silly thing was only 3 feet from me when it went under, never saw it again, I couldn't believe my eyes.


----------



## stormwigeon

the thought of a dog clamping onto it may have something to do with it


----------



## Mudfoot

Clamp on to something and die?? -- Commit suicide??? That's hogwash!!  Ducks don't just up and take their life in an effort to keep you or any other predator from getting them. They simply out foxed ya and came up for air when and where you weren't looking and gave you the slip. Think about it. Have you ever seen a dead duck under the surface clamped onto something?? Hardly.


----------



## Lucky Dog

Mudfoot said:


> Clamp on to something and die?? -- Commit suicide??? That's hogwash!!  Ducks don't just up and take their life in an effort to keep you or any other predator from getting them. They simply out foxed ya and came up for air when and where you weren't looking and gave you the slip. Think about it. Have you ever seen a dead duck under the surface clamped onto something?? Hardly.


----------



## TSS Caddis

They can make it a LONG way before coming up for air. In open water some times they dive and come up 100yds away, one quick breath and down again.


----------



## Big Frank 25

I saw a mallard with wings spread several inches below the surface swimming quite well. As for a quick breath they will only snorkel with the bill and gone again.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2

Mudfoot said:


> Clamp on to something and die?? -- Commit suicide??? That's hogwash!!  Ducks don't just up and take their life in an effort to keep you or any other predator from getting them. They simply out foxed ya and came up for air when and where you weren't looking and gave you the slip. Think about it. Have you ever seen a dead duck under the surface clamped onto something?? Hardly.


I disagree. I've had Wood ducks do it. And I KNOW they didn't come up and out fox me.


----------



## hankrt

I was on the lake a week ago and dropped a butterball, the lake was like a sheet of glass and you could see a fly fart on the surface for a mile. When we got close with the tender boat it dove and never re-surfaced and we looked in all directions for a long time. Can't explain it, but it happens.


----------



## Mudfoot

SuperBlackEagle2 said:


> I disagree. I've had Wood ducks do it. And I KNOW they didn't come up and out fox me.


Sorry. You're not going to convince me with that massive amount of evidence.


----------



## Duck-Hunter

Mudfoot said:


> Clamp on to something and die?? -- Commit suicide??? That's hogwash!!  Ducks don't just up and take their life in an effort to keep you or any other predator from getting them. They simply out foxed ya and came up for air when and where you weren't looking and gave you the slip. Think about it. Have you ever seen a dead duck under the surface clamped onto something?? Hardly.


As soon as they no you are onto them you have a split second to see them come up for air or they will snorkel. I have seen puddlers and divers snorkel the surface and when they see you they are down again. Gotta get up on top of were they were last and keep your eyes peeled and take that shot as soon as you see them break the surface. kinda like whack-a-mole


----------



## ducwackor

Mudfoot.

I have seen this happen several times. Twice I was able to retrieve the DEAD birds from under water, several minutes after they dove.

The last time it happen was 2 years ago while hunting a beaver pond in the northern lower. I watched the drake mallard fall and it looked dead to me. My lab went over to the spot where I saw the duck fall, which was right on the edge of the a small(4 foot wide) ditch/stream. The dog searched and searched, for approx 15 mins but was unable to find the bird. I walked to the spot and found feathers and a couple drops of blood on the marsh weeds. I thought the bird had made an escape on land. Well after another 15 mins or so, I went back to the spot and got into the water. About 2 feet from the spot where I found the blood, there was a clump of weeds/dirt. I'm not sure what you would call it, but anyone who has hunted that type of marsh knows what I'm talking about. I grabbed the clump and pulled it away from the shore and when I did, it turned upside down and there was the Drake mallard, tucked up underneath, stone dead. There was no way the duck could have gotten any air from where it was.

So this does happen. Not sure if thats enough evidence to convince you but it really does happen.


----------



## hankrt

That makes sense, fortunately you were able to find the bird, most are not as fortunate. I think that in their effort to hide from you, and are shot up, broken wings, breast shot etc they are already weak from that trauma that they get tangled up or something in the weeds under the water and can't get themselves free and just drown under the water. I don't think it's an intentional suicide or anything, I just think that they get caught up and aren't strong enough to get loose.


----------



## Huntsman27

The last a hen mallard went under ICE with no chance of surfacing and DIED under the ice. I smashed a hole in the ice and retrieved said duck. This has also happened on open water at Crow Island, and Tuttle marsh.


----------



## TDB Man

I've been chasing ducks for over 25 years and haven't witnessed any ducks commit suicide. I have seen some crafty ducks over the years though. Once hit, some do dive including puddle ducks. Since I hunt divers in open water now, almost exclusively, I see some cripples. Once hit, they turn into fish and can stay down sometimes over a minute. They can cover a lot of area under water and come up a LONG way away. They usually come up for a real quick breath with most of their body still underwater and it's back down for up to a minute. If you miss a breath or two, it is hard to find the bird, especially if it is choppy. This is why, if the duck hits the water head up, a followup shot is needed quickly. I'm not sure that animals have the whole "self harm" thing going. The birds that I've seen have a very strong will to survive.


----------



## Huntsman27

Which my hunting partner ATTEMPTED the other day with 2 shots and didnt kill it, I finally snatched the bird up in his fishing net, handed it over and watched him kill said bird by beating it upon the mellon with the fish net handle:lol:.....Someday I must write a book on the things Ive seen over the years.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2

Mudfoot said:


> Sorry. You're not going to convince me with that massive amount of evidence.


I wasn't trying to convince you. I just simply said that it in fact, does happen.


----------



## KLR

Mudfoot said:


> -- Commit suicide??? That's hogwash!!


 
I am telling you, any duck looking at my decoys has a deathwish.


----------



## Daisycutter

Mudfoot said:


> Clamp on to something and die?? -- Commit suicide??? That's hogwash!!  Ducks don't just up and take their life in an effort to keep you or any other predator from getting them. They simply out foxed ya and came up for air when and where you weren't looking and gave you the slip. Think about it. Have you ever seen a dead duck under the surface clamped onto something?? Hardly.


Uhhmmmm, YES!!!! As a matter of fact, I have. Just this year on the noerhtern zone opener, I was actually able to retrieve a woody that did this same thing. He was hit well, fairly near to shore. As I was walking out to get him, he dove. I couldn't find him, but went back out there a little later when it got more light. I saw just the tip of a wing, barely sticking up. Walked over, and there he was. Totally submerged, head down, just a wing tip sticking up about 1" or I never would have seen him. When I went to pull him out buy the foot, he was clamped on so tight, that it pulled the entire lilly pad right up out of the water.

This was not the first or only time this has happened, and I have also booted submerged ducks on the managed areas that others did not find after them doing the same thing. This has happened probably five to six times in twenty plus years, but it has happened.


----------



## everlast1

Its happened to me. Probably 1 out of a thousand. I've pulled birds that wedged themselves under both dead and alive. Also we drawdown at the end of the season and I have found a few birds wedged under roots,clumps, rocks etc. Now to answer the question, sheer panic and knowing they're trapped.


----------



## SafetyMan

I've seen pintails do it, GWT, Mallards, Buffies...

They do NOT "commit suicide".

They do grab weeds and hang on, waiting for a chance to get away. Occasionally they die from injuries sustained from, let's say, a 12ga SHOTGUN while they are subsurface.


----------



## zr800o1le

Thats what it must be, Just a rush to escape, not nowing how bad they are hit and then Die under water. The one Drake I lost was floating belly up with one leg just barely twitching, The other hit the water head first like a Dead ton of bricks. Lots of under water clumps and brush,cattails and junk where I was. So I do believe they probably got trapped where I nor the Dog could get at them. Good Hunting. From now on I am going to shoot em until they are in my Hands..:lol: :lol:


----------



## everlast1

If they dont fold, hit em again. Eliminates that problem.


----------



## Dead Bird

they are not commiting suicide they are trying to escape from predators.... they don't want to be eaten... labs are great at digging them up... how they do it I have no clue... but two of my last three labs dive for birds... they come up with birds that I would have bet swam away...


----------



## Shootemintheface

I know we all have seen many crazy things happen when you cripple a bird. I've never found one hanging on to underwater vegataion, but I have seen them dive and only bring the bill or half a head above water and dive again. Even on clear water just a bill or even just the head above water is tough to see, especially when they turn and go the other direction. Bring in any chop on the water and just 5 yards from a bird is nearly impossible to spot, let alone shot with any chance of killing. My suggection is next time they swing over the decoys, let the get close then SHOOT'EN IN THE FACE!!


----------



## Bonz 54

How many of you have shot a bird, be it Pheasant, Grouse, Quail and found it burrowed underneath some brush or weeds or whatever? It is their final act for survival, when hurt.. hide. They'll hide in anything they can crawl into. Upland birds can be very difficult to find when hard hit or crippled. First they get "Air Washed" they hit the ground and burrow right in. Very poor scenting for the dogs to use and that is usually where they surcome to their wounds. I think the samething happens with the ducks. They get injured or cripple, they naturally dive to hide, they burrow into corn stalks, weeds, cattails, get tangled up and die there. Just my observation. FRANK


----------



## CaptBB

Yep happened to me yesterday as well, And the thing is the water were the duck went down was maybe eight or so inches deep. We looked all over for that damn bird and nothing.


----------



## happyhooker2

Unfortunatly had this happen 3 weeks ago. My bro and I were hunting from the boat in an area with a water depth of 5 feet to 8 feet. We shot 4 bluebills and a mallard out of this one flock about 25 yards out. My bro kept an eye on them as I prepared the boat to go after them and within seconds all 5 dove underwater. I hate to say this, but we never recovered one. I am sure with a dog or 2 we would have gotten a couple. I just had to see this happen and even more so I hate admitting it. Poor shootin not to kill the birds? Or just unlucky. I hate losing cripples but I know it happens to the best of us


----------



## gg270

While hunting in North Dakota this year I hit a shoveler. The pond I was hunting was maybe 10 inches deep and clear water. My dog ran out to get him but dove before he got there. I started to walk out to where my dog was watching for him. I was about 10 yards from my dog when I looked down and the duck was swimming underwater right towards me. When he got next to me I reached down and grabbed him and yanked him up. It was amazing seeing how fast they swam underwater. Wings tucked, beak forward and pointed down and legs moving fast. Good thing his neck was stretched out while he was swimming or I never would have gotten ahold of him.


----------



## sean

Mudfoot said:


> Sorry. You're not going to convince me with that massive amount of evidence.


:lol::lol:


----------



## Ranger Ray

SafetyMan said:


> I've seen pintails do it, GWT, Mallards, Buffies...They do grab weeds and hang on, waiting for a chance to get away. Occasionally they die from injuries sustained from, let's say, a 12ga SHOTGUN while they are subsurface.


----------

